# Sperm sample (joke)



## dmmj (Jul 5, 2011)

Sperm Sample

An 85-year-old man was requested by his doctor for a sperm count as part of his physical exam.
The doctor gave the man a jar and said, "Take this jar home and bring back a semen sample tomorrow." The next day the
85-year-old man reappeared at the doctor's office and gave him the jar, which was as clean and empty as on the previous day.
The doctor asked, what happened and the man explained.
"Well, doc, it's like this--first I tried with my right hand, but nothing. Then I tried with my left hand, but still nothing. Then I asked my wife for help. She tried with her right hand, then with her left, still nothing. She tried with her mouth, first with the teeth in, then with her teeth out, still nothing. We even called up Arleen, the lady next door and she tried too, first with both hands, then an armpit, and she even tried squeezin' it between her knees, but still nothing."
The doctor was shocked! "You asked your neighbor?"
The old man replied, "Yep, but try as we might, none of us could get the jar open."


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks David, needed that chuckle.


----------



## terryo (Jul 5, 2011)

OK...Laughed so hard with that one David. Thank you.


----------



## moochie (Jul 5, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Sperm Sample
> 
> An 85-year-old man was requested by his doctor for a sperm count as part of his physical exam.<clipped>



LOL...


----------



## mctlong (Jul 5, 2011)

Hehehe. Thanks for that, dmmj.


----------



## Bubba30 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's funny  ha ha ha. I am gonna tell my family. 


XOXOX BUBBA AND CARLA


----------



## Missy (Jul 5, 2011)

That was so cute. Read it to the guys here at work and one of the guys blew ice cream out his nose.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 5, 2011)

Now that made me laugh. Thanks.


----------

